# Whizzer rims



## sallen (Oct 2, 2018)

I'm new to the whizzer bikes. I purchased a 1948 cantilever frame and having it dimpled. Need both frt and rear rims. Do I have to use schwinn s-2 rims on this? I bought new tires 26x2.125. What is the best rims to use and what are the ones to avoid. The spokes should be at least .080 correct? Like I said earlier, I'm a newbie to the Whizzer game. I have a H series motor and pretty much all the parts I need to assemble except the rims. I bought a rear stand, but was told I have to use a Bendix brake for the hardware to work. Any help would be appreciated.. Steve


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2018)

Too bad, I have a whole WZ set up for a Whizzer, dimples, fender cut outs, brake arm tab. even S2 .105 wheels. $650

yea, I ran a 1952 Black Phantom Whizzer with .080 spokes, no probs.


----------



## jkent (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a complete set front and rear. Both are Drop centers. the rear has a New Departure hub with the sheath and the front I believe is also a New Departure hub. New Chain Tread Tires, rim liners, and inner tubes. These are just standard Drop Center wheels with a Whizzer sheath on the rear. $150 plus $25 shipping. If you're interested I will get you some pictures.
JKent


----------



## sallen (Oct 2, 2018)

yes, pictures please


----------



## sallen (Oct 5, 2018)

Found some schwinn rims with .120 spokes.. thanks everybody who replied.


----------



## Whizgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

sallen said:


> I'm new to the whizzer bikes. I purchased a 1948 cantilever frame and having it dimpled. Need both frt and rear rims. Do I have to use schwinn s-2 rims on this? I bought new tires 26x2.125. What is the best rims to use and what are the ones to avoid. The spokes should be at least .080 correct? Like I said earlier, I'm a newbie to the Whizzer game. I have a H series motor and pretty much all the parts I need to assemble except the rims. I bought a rear stand, but was told I have to use a Bendix brake for the hardware to work. Any help would be appreciated.. Steve



I HAVE EVERYTHING U NEED FOR WHIZZERS I HAVE APROX 30 ORIGINAL WHIZZER BIKES AND 50 ENGINES


----------



## Whizgreg (Oct 14, 2018)

949-291-6072 WHIZGREG I AM IN CALIF


----------



## sallen (Oct 14, 2018)

I pretty much found everything I need for now.. thanks for reply


----------

